# 47hp Kubota purchase



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

Im about to buy a new 47HP HST Kubota with backhoe and a couple of attachments. I own a B7800 that I bought new in 08 and its paid for itself a few times over. Hoping the potential of the new addition will do the same. 

Im looking at a backhoe genuine Kubota? Unless theres other ideas. A box scraper with hydraulic controls and real forks not bolts ons along with quick release front bucket. 

A number of houghts come to mind maybe you can help

Which size bucket to get with it 24" 18" or I think 16" is an option. I am keeping the smaller tractor which also has backhoe with a 12 or 14" bucket it's pretty limited when it comes to boulders but was thinking the 24" bucket since I can dig narrow trenches with the smaller tractor if needed but I also wonder if the bucket is going to take to much power would I be better off with a smaller bucket or will it matter much when I double my HP. But I have no idea the increase in HP might be a game changer over my smaller tractor

Size of box scraper and bucket. I have a few options the dealers suggesting aI think a 7 foot bucket and scraper which I like the idea of but I worry it may not be able to fill that bucket at times? My little tractor could not work with a bucket any wider. Same with the box scraper. The cost difference is minimal so its not a money thing. But I find my box scraper on the B7800 can overload my tractor pretty easy when moving gravel and i do that a lot. 

And do any of you have any input on this tractor good or bad. Ive had nothing but great luck with my other tractor day one is started paying for itself. I think I unloaded it and spent the next 4 days on it. I expect the same from this one. I never should have walked into the Kubota dealer over the holidays dropped in to buy filters and the next thing you know were 3 feet deep in snow and I decided I really need a bigger tractor. But its all good business is good its a tax write off and the 0% interest is appealing plus the price is what I concider decent when comparing new to used with all the options I want.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First off, congrats on your soon new tractor. I'd go with the 24 inch hoe bucket because I don't know about you but I like lots of room if I'm going to be down in some ditch. If you can afford it I'd go for the thumb too because they are so useful in moving things like rocks. It should run a 7 ft loader easily enough.


----------



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok lets talk about the thumb. I have it priced with the manual thumb. The price of the hydraulic thumb is about $3000 when we penciled this in I thought it wasnt high on my list. Then you said rocks. ROCKS right you had to say rocks. My entire paremiter is rock retaining walls. Hundreds of feet of it. Up till now I have not really had to do much maintenance on any of it but I could see it if I had the hydraulic thumb. Its only money right. 

OK I priced it with the quick change bucket system on the backhoe and the mechanical thumb if I drop the quick change bucket system the difference between the mechanical thumb and the hydraulic thumb are not to far off. With that thrown out there is the quick change bucket something id probably see in use most likely not since i have the smaller tractor with a smaller bucket for those types of jobs? Or should I bite the bullet keep the quick change bucket and do the hydraulic thumb.


----------

